# My Catahoula / Pitbull mix at 5 Months



## DeLaGym (May 15, 2012)

This is my Catahoula / Pitbull mix pup. I included a pic from when she was 5 weeks & a pic of her now at 20 weeks. At 5 weeks she weighed 4lbs. Now at 20 weeks shes weighing in at 60lbs.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

She is beautiful!


----------



## DeLaGym (May 15, 2012)

Abbylynn said:


> She is beautiful!


Thank you!


----------



## stacey101 (Sep 20, 2010)

Thats one BIG puppy! 
and a very pretty one too


----------

